# Small lump on ear..



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

My buck, Dash, has developed a small lump on his ear seemingly overnight (could possibly have been there yesterday as it is skin coloured and I didn't handle him yesterday). It is soft, and has not been scratched. Unfortunately I am having trouble with my car atm so can't rush him off to a vet to get it checked out... but if it gets bigger I guess I can get a taxi? Basically, I want some reassurance that it's not anything crazy and urgent haha. 
I will try and get a picture later, but is almost at the base of the top of his ear and is not pink or looking painful.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It's impossible to even guess without a pic of it, or to know for sure without a vet's opinion, maybe with the contents of the lump aspirated and checked. Could be an abscess if it really came up overnight. If it's soft and moves freely this is possible as tumours tend to be anchored. Needs to be attended to though if it doesn't go in a day or so.


----------

